# [Sammelthread] Alarmstufe Rot 3 / Red Alert 3



## riedochs (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Changelog*


*Was soll hier rein:*


*Performance Probleme und Lösungen*
*Neueste Patches und Treiber*
*Tips und Tricks zum Spiel*
*Bugs und Lösungen*
*Wenn Ihr im Spiel nicht weiterkommt*
*Screenshots und Kurioses*
*Allgemeine Hilfeschreie zum Spiel*

* Die deutsche Homepage:*
EA Command and Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3


*Seriennummer hat nur 19 anstelle der benötigten 20 Stellen:*
Es scheint das beim Druck einer kleinen Anzahl von Handbüchern nur 19 von 20 Stellen der Seriennummer gedruckt wurden. Wenn dies der Fall ist bitte hier melden: ANSWER 


* Uncut:*
Im Gegensatz zu C&C Tiberian Dawn und Generals (letzteres hat mit den eigentlichen C&C Universen nichts zu tun) scheint es von Red Alert 3 keine spezielle deutsche Version zu geben.

Wer sich trotz alledem die US-Version zulegen will kann unter anderem hier fuendig werden: Red Alert 3 - gameware.at

*Story:
*Die Sowjetunion ist kurz davor den Krieg gegen die Alliierten zu verlieren. Um dies zu verhindern versucht die Führungsriege eine Zeitreise. Die Mission scheitert und es entsteht eine alternative Zeitachse. In dieser gibt es neben den Allierten auch noch das "Reich der aufgehenden Sonne" (Japan) als 3. Supermacht.


*Systemvoraussetzungen:*
  2,0 GHz-Prozessor (unter Windows Vista 2,2 GHz) 
  1 GByte Arbeitsspeicher 
  Grafikkarte der Klasse GeForce 6800 oder ATI Radeon X1800 
  6 GByte Festplattenplatz


*Versionen:*
Neben der Normalen wird es auch eine Premier Edition geben. Diese hat folgende Features:


Eine Verpackung aus hochwertigem Metall.
Eine Bonus DVD mit folgenden Inhalten: 
Das Making-Of "Raising the Iron Curtain" mit exklusiven Interviews mit den Darstellern, ein Video über die Erstellung der Konzeptzeichnungen ("From Pens to Pixels"), Versprecher und andere Outtakes vom Dreh
Ein Video über die Frauen in Alarmstufe Rot 3
Ein Einblick in die Zukunft von Command & Conquer und Alarmstufe Rot
Tipps von den Entwicklern
Eine Video-Komplettlösung einer der schwersten Missionen des Spiels
Eine CD mit dem Spielsoundtrack, der exklusive Remixes von Hell March 1 und 2 von "From First to Last" und natürlich den komplett neuen Hell March 3 enthält.
Ein exklusiver Beta-Key für ein zukünftiges C&C Spiel.
Ein exklusives Alarmstufe Rot 3 Item für das Spiel "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning" (Ist auch in der Standardversion enthalten).



> *Die Premier Edition von Alarmstufe Rot 3 wird in Deutschland exklusiv ueber die Kette Media Markt vertrieben. Da Saturn auch zum gleichen Konzern gehoehrt kann es sein das die Premier Edition auch dort zu finden ist.*



 
*Kopierschutz:*
Da RA3 wie auch FarCry 2 auf DRM setzten hier das offzielle Statement von
Chris Corry (executive Producer RA3). 

*Warum DRM?:*
DRM ist nötig, damit die Arbeit der Entwickler auch dementsprechend gewürdigt wird. Nichts ist schlimmer für einen Spieleentwickler, als seine eigene Software gestohlen zu sehen. Aus diesem Grund wurde auf DRM zurückgegriffen. Sie wissen jedoch, dass es keine perfekte Lösung ist, denken aber, dass der Kopierschutz in AR3 eine "gute Balance" zwischen der Softwarepiraterie und den Spielern, die das spiel mehrmals installieren bildet. 

*Keine DVD nötig:*
Etwas Gutes an AR3: Es ist zum Spielen keine DVD nötig. Installiere das Spiel und pack die DVD an einen sicheren Platz, bis du sie nochmal zum Installieren brauchst. Alles wird von der Festplatte geladen, sodass das Spiel schneller läuft und die Videos flüssiger ablaufen. 

*Freischaltungslimit:*
AR3 kommt NICHT mit einer Beschränkung an Installationen. AR3 kommt aber mit einem Limit an Freischaltungen. Das heißt, man kann das Spiel so oft installieren wie man will, kann es aber nur 5 Mal freischalten. Eine Aktivierung wird nur nötig bei erstmaliger Installation auf einem PC und eventuell wenn man Hardware getauscht hat oder ein anderes Betriebssystem installiert hat. Wenn man das Limit aufgebraucht hat, wird das Spiel auf einem neuen PC nicht laufen. 

*"Just give us a call":*
EA wird uns aber auch nicht hängen lassen. Sollte das Limit aufgebraucht sein, wird einfach ein Anruf bei EA genügen. Dort werden dir dann so viele Aktivierungen zurückgegeben, wie sie für angemessen halten. 
(Anm. des Autors: Immer schön eine nach der anderen...) 

*Oder wie man es selber erledigen kann:*
Dieses Feature wird es nicht direkt zum Release des Spiels geben. Aber es wird die Möglichkeit geben, Installationen selber zu sperren. In einem zukünftigen Patch wird es die Möglichkeit hoffentlich bis zum Ende des Jahres geben, aber sie wollen lieber darauf achten, das korrekt einzubauen anstatt das einfach so rauszuhauen. Jedoch wrid es nicht direkt die Möglichkeit geben, die Aktivierung zu deaktiveren, sondern sie zu einem anderen PC zu "schieben". Ansonsten würden die 5 Freischaltungen keinen Sinn mehr machen. Wenn man das Spiel deinstalliert, wird die Freischaltung wieder dem Konto gutgeschrieben, auch wenn es bei der Deinstallation zu Problemen kommt. 

*Was die Zukunft bringt:*
Die Freischaltungsserver für Alarmstufe Rot 3 werden sehr sehr lange laufen. Wenn das Spiel sein "natürliches Leben" gelebt hat und die Gefahr der Piraterie gestorben ist, wird es einen Patch geben, der den Kopierschutz entfernt. Wann genau das sein wird, wissen die Entwickler nicht. Jedoch wird, bevor die Freischaltungsserver abgeschaltet werden, der Kopierschutz entfernt. Vielleicht ist das in 4 Jahren der Fall? Vielleicht auch 5? Man weiß es nicht.

Quelle deutsche Übersetzung
Quelle Original

*Patches:*
Patch 1.01 (Zum Release)
Patch 1.02
 Patch 1.03 (Update 03.11.2008) (nur für die deutsche Version)
Patch 1.04
Patch 1.05

Im Normalfall hänge ich die Patches für die deutsche und englische Version an.

*Tipps & Tricks:
*No Intro Fix
Anti Cheat Tool
PC Games Hardware - C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3:  Grafikeinstellungen im Vergleich plus Systemanforderungen


*Worldbuilder:*
Worldbuilder 1.0


.


----------



## riedochs (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Red Alert 3*

*Changelog:*


*05.12.2008:* Patch 1.05 und Worldbuilder hinzugefuegt



.


----------



## riedochs (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Red Alert 3*

frei 2


----------



## riedochs (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread]Red Alert 3*

frei 3


----------



## alex0582 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

also ich freue mich voll auf das game hab die beta schon die ganze zeit gespielt und die macht lust auf mehr auf viel mehr 
schön finde ich ebenfalls das es die fortsetzung von dem spiel ist was ich wahrscheinlich am längsten gespielt habe


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Hoffentlich haben die das mit den Ressourcen gepatchet, weils sonst sehr ernüchternd ist. 

Das Sammeln war eine einzige Tragödie -.-

Aber trotz allem freue ich mich schon riesig wieder auf einen "Alarmstufe Rot" Teil


----------



## alex0582 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

das stimmt ich fand es auch nicht schön immer in sone art gebäude reinzufahren und beladen zu werden die felder sind besser naja wir werden sehen


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Hier mal 2 interesannte Videos:
Gametrailers.com - Red Alert 3 - Exclusive Units Trailer HD
COMMAND & CONQUER RED ALERT 3

Das 2. ist ein Mutliplayer Game.


----------



## alex0582 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

schöne videos aber so wie es aussieht sind die guten alten Triberium Felder nicht mehr dabei sondern es gibt wirklich nur noch diese Abbauhäuschens mhhh das könnte sich negativ aufs finanzielle auswirken weil bei den vorgängern hat man dann einfach 5 raffinerien gebaut und die kohle war sicher aber so mhhhh echt schade


----------



## Menthe (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Das die Tiberium Felder nicht dabei sind war klar das Alarmstufe Rot ein anderes C&C Universum ist. Es gibt ja das Tiberium zb. C&C 3 Tiberium Wars und halt Alarmstufe Rot.
Ich persönlich freue mich sehr auf das Spiel die Beta hat auch verdammt viel Fun gemacht.


----------



## alex0582 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

aber bei den ersten beiden teilen waren auch die triberium felder b.z.w gold oder diamanten war es glaub ich oder


----------



## Menthe (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Also ich glaube das in den ersten beiden Teilen warens nur Rohstoff Felder also kein Tiberium sondern irgendwas anderes.


----------



## alex0582 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

naja trotzdem schade aber ansonsten is das spiel glaub ich schon sehr gelungen vor allem die videoszenen freuen mich


----------



## Menthe (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Also der Multiplayer Teil den man ja in der Beta spielen konnte hat wirklich spaß gemacht, nur das Balancing war manchmal nicht so optimal. Ich hoffe mal das EA da auch ne gescheite Story einkriegt.
Und nicht irgend so ne langweilige Story.


----------



## riedochs (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Persönliche Anmerkung von mir: Leider messe ich bei Far Cry 2 und RA3 mit zweierlei Mas. Ich bin auch weiterhin gegen diese Form von DRM. Da ich nun aber RA3 kaufe werde ich wohl auch über FC2 nachdenken.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*



Equitas schrieb:


> Also der Multiplayer Teil den man ja in der Beta spielen konnte hat wirklich spaß gemacht, nur das Balancing war manchmal nicht so optimal. Ich hoffe mal das EA da auch ne gescheite Story einkriegt.
> Und nicht irgend so ne langweilige Story.


 
Bei den Alarmstufe Rot Teilen war es eigentlich bisher immer so, das die Storys doch recht ordentlich waren.


----------



## Menthe (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Hab bisher noch keinen Alarmstufe Rot Teil gespielt *duckundweg*


----------



## Oliver (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Wir haben das Spiel ja schon hier, aber ich bin von bunten Bonbon-Optik ganz und gar nicht angetan.. =/ Da hätte ich mir eine realistischere Optik wie bei den alten Teilen gewünscht.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen Oli. 

Wie schauts denn mit dem Ressourcenmanagement aus? Ist das immer noch so langsam, ergo zeitraubend?


----------



## alex0582 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

sieht etwas bunt aus aber ich denke das gameplay wird schon geil sein und denkt mal an die alten ra teile war das realistische optik  ne sicher nicht aber wie gesagt geschmackssache 
wie sehen eigentlich die systemanforderungen aus nur mal interesse halber


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Du hast 3x ne Amp? also damit geht das locker 

Ich würde mal folgendes schätz:
 (Auflösung 1280x1024)
2,2 Ghz Dual Core
2 GB Ram
mind. 8800 GT o. HD 3850


----------



## riedochs (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Hat wer interesse? Gamestop.com - Buy Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 Premier Edition - PC

Zu 99,9% werde ich da ordern.


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*

Zum Release wird auch Patch 1.01 erscheinen.



> ========================
> Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
> Version 1.01 Patch Notes - October, 2008
> ========================
> ...


*
Patch für die deutsche Version:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Patch für die englische Version:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hinweis zum Entpacken der Patches:*
Nach dem Entpacken der .zip Dateien die dann entpackten Archive bei .001 beginnend mit 7-Zip entpacken. Aufgrund der Forenbeschränkungen blieb mir leider keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## frEnzy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir haben das Spiel ja schon hier, aber ich bin von bunten Bonbon-Optik ganz und gar nicht angetan.. =/ Da hätte ich mir eine realistischere Optik wie bei den alten Teilen gewünscht.


Wann gibts denn den Test zu dem Spiel zu lesen? Ich mag die Bonbongrafik aber wenns sich doof spielt, habe ich jetzt noch ne Chance, die Vorbestellung rückgängig zu machen.


----------



## Oliver (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen Oli.
> 
> Wie schauts denn mit dem Ressourcenmanagement aus? Ist das immer noch so langsam, ergo zeitraubend?



Kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dem Kollegen Stöwer nur 5 Minuten über die Schulter geschaut habe.



alex0582 schrieb:


> sieht etwas bunt aus aber ich denke das gameplay wird schon geil sein und denkt mal an die alten ra teile war das realistische optik  ne sicher nicht aber wie gesagt geschmackssache
> wie sehen eigentlich die systemanforderungen aus nur mal interesse halber



Auch hier kann ich keine Aussage machen, weil ich es nicht weiß. Denke aber mal, dass diese ähnlich wie bei C&C3 ausfallen sollten.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wann gibts denn den Test zu dem Spiel zu lesen? Ich mag die Bonbongrafik aber wenns sich doof spielt, habe ich jetzt noch ne Chance, die Vorbestellung rückgängig zu machen.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Test in der kommende Ausgabe der PC Games enthalten sein wird. In der PC Action vielleicht auch schon.


----------



## grubsnek (30. Oktober 2008)

PCG Test-Wertung: 79
Läuft das Spiel denn unter Vista 64 bit? Habs grad vor mir liegen und bei Betriebssystem steht da: Xp SP2 und Vista (32bit)


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. Oktober 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> PCG Test-Wertung: 79
> Läuft das Spiel denn unter Vista 64 bit? Habs grad vor mir liegen und bei Betriebssystem steht da: Xp SP2 und Vista (32bit)



Ja es läuft


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Oktober 2008)

Lasst mal was hören leute 

Ich wills mir morgen auch hohlen gehen


----------



## frEnzy (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist die deutsche Version eigentlich auch mit deutscher Sprachausgabe oder sprechen die alle Englisch?


----------



## Minga_Bua (30. Oktober 2008)

Die sabbeln alle auf deutsch.

Hatte gestern leider nicht allzuviel Zeit.
Habe die ersten paar Missionen erledigt und ein paar Multiplayer Matches gemacht.

Alles in allem hats richtig fun gemacht. Keine Bugs die mir aufgefallen wären oder ähnliches. Läuft auch auf maximalen Details und 1920er Auflösung bei mir.
Vista 64bit
4gig ram
core2duo E6600
ATI 4870er
ohne overclocking alles.

Gut ich hätte nun schreiben können...

"Als ich anfing zu spielen war es 19uhr30 und das nächste mal als ich auf die Uhr geschaut habe war es kurz nach zwei"


----------



## frEnzy (30. Oktober 2008)

Na, dass das Spiel bei der Hardware flüssig läuft, wundert mich nicht. Alles andere wäre eine Frechheit


----------



## grubsnek (30. Oktober 2008)

bei mir ist das Hauptmenü total verbuggt. Bildschirm wird schwarz und ein Bild kommt erst wieder wenn ich aufn Desktop geh und dann wieder ins Spiel zurück.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Oktober 2008)

Gibts denn wieder "geplänkel"? Also Matches vs. Computer? Und evtl auch nen Map Editor?


----------



## riedochs (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe meine US-Version kommt bald.


----------



## ING_101 (31. Oktober 2008)

@MalkavianChild85
Jep, Geplänkel gibt es  ... das ist auch das einzige was ich heute mal kurz ( 2 Stunden ) gemacht habe, funktioniert gut und hat mir persönlich auch Spass gemacht.

Allerdings war bei mir nach dem Match auch der Bildschirm schwarz ... hmmm, vielleicht meine Graka treiber, die sind nicht die allerneuesten 

Ich wollte aus dem Spiel raus den Patch laden, dass ging leider auch nicht ...

Gruss ING


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2008)

Zitate
Was die Zukunft bringt:
Die Freischaltungsserver für Alarmstufe Rot 3 werden sehr sehr lange laufen. Wenn das Spiel sein "natürliches Leben" gelebt hat und die Gefahr der Piraterie gestorben ist, wird es einen Patch geben, der den Kopierschutz entfernt. Wann genau das sein wird, wissen die Entwickler nicht. Jedoch wird, bevor die Freischaltungsserver abgeschaltet werden, der Kopierschutz entfernt. Vielleicht ist das in 4 Jahren der Fall? Vielleicht auch 5? Man weiß es nicht.

Wärs glaubt
Die pirates haben freude am DRM ist ja einfacher als andere kopierschütze,seie es securom,starforce,tages solidshield,securedisk(securom für den heimanwender)savedisk und nee menge alter schutzsysteme die ausgemustert sind.
Mich quällt es AR3 im regal stehen zu lassen.Import nutz ja auch nichts,online download überlege ich mir noch,ist nee option trotz drm.
Wenn nur so wäre wie steam,dann eürd ich mir gefallen lassen.


----------



## grubsnek (31. Oktober 2008)

hat sonst niemand Probleme mit dem Hauptmenü?


----------



## Menthe (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann jemand was zur Kampagne sagen? Also ob es gute Missionen und spannende Missionen gibt??


----------



## frEnzy (31. Oktober 2008)

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Die PCGames sagt: Ödes Missionsdesign. Die Gamestar hingegen hat gerade das abwechslungsreiche Missionsdesign globt ^^


----------



## Menthe (31. Oktober 2008)

LOL, ok. Naja ich denk ich werds mir eh kaufen.


----------



## riedochs (31. Oktober 2008)

Meins soll morgen beim Versender rausgehen.
Allerdings bekomme ich die US Premier Version.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Oktober 2008)

Habs mir heute auch gegönnt, und bin bestimmt schon seid 5stunden am zocken ^^
Zum SP kann ich noch nix sagen, habs direkt mit nem kumpel im netz gezockt 
Also geil ist es deff, aaaaaaaaaaber, ich find das es sehr sehr weit weg von C&C ist 
Ist alles sehr comichaft -.-

Und die Resourcen find ich echt mies! Da braucht man ja ewig um zu ner anständigen armee zu kommen 

Aber trozdem is es so geil das ich jetzt weiter zocken gehen


----------



## ING_101 (31. Oktober 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> hat sonst niemand Probleme mit dem Hauptmenü?



 Hi, doch, ich habe das auch, Spiel habe ich manuel auf 1.01 "gepatched", weil es über EA mal nicht ging. Und meine Nvidia Treiber sind V 178.24 ...   So etwas nervt mich total, diese Bananenpolitik ...


edit: ich geh dann in den Taskmanager und wieder zurück, dann läuft alles normal, kanns doch nicht sein


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (1. November 2008)

ich hab beim installieren Probleme =( 
ich kann auf autorun / setup klicken kommt nur UIC (vista)
aber es passiert nichts Oo

kann  mir vllt jemand helfen / hat jemand ein ähnliches problem?


----------



## ING_101 (1. November 2008)

@grubsnek

*Das Problem mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm hat sich geklärt ...*
Ich hatte mich noch nicht registriert, jetzt klappt es, dazu kann man nun stehen wie man will, ich finde es nicht schön und ziehe in Zukunft meine Konsequenzen  

*Das zweite Problem welches ich hatte war, dass ich keine Updates bekommen habe, die Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen ...*
Hier kommt für mich der zweite Klopps, ich musste mein geliebtes *AktivX* im IE aktivieren. Das geht ja nun gar nicht! 

Ich zocke ja nicht täglich im Internet und ich weiß nicht ob es nun ohne AktivX überhaupt geht. Die Lobby ist mal wieder typisch EA, unter aller S..
Ich glaube die lernen das nie 


@KlawWarYoshi
sorry, habe kein Vista aber könnte etwas mit SecureRom zu tun haben?! Ruf doch mal die freundliche und gut ausgebildete EA Hotline an... 
Die Ironie galt nicht dir, ich habe nur keine Lust mehr darauf, dass der Kunde mit dem Original immer der Depp ist.

Ich wünsche Euch noch ein schönes WE ... 

Gruss ING


----------



## gen-X (1. November 2008)

Mal eine Frage am Rand:

Ein Kollege hats gestern bekommen und er wills nun bei sich installieren und bei mir, damit wir zusammen online den COOP spielen können. Geht das? Man kanns ja auf 5 verschiedenen Rechnern freischalten, aber können dann 2 verschiedene Rechner mit EINEM CD-key online gehen?


----------



## Menthe (1. November 2008)

Ich denk mal nicht, dafür braucht man 2 CD Keys.


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2008)

gen-X schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rand:
> 
> Ein Kollege hats gestern bekommen und er wills nun bei sich installieren und bei mir, damit wir zusammen online den COOP spielen können. Geht das? Man kanns ja auf 5 verschiedenen Rechnern freischalten, aber können dann 2 verschiedene Rechner mit EINEM CD-key online gehen?



Geht nicht.


----------



## ExtremePlayer (2. November 2008)

Hey Leute, 

also ich habe mir das spiel auch geholt, nur muss ich sagen das es beschissen läuft bei mir, kann mir einer sagen wieso? 

Die probleme sind die, wenn ich meine auflösung auf 1680x1050 stelle und alles auf ultra high einstelle und 4xAA dan läuft das soo richtig lahm also die einheiten und fahrzeuge insgesamt das ganze spiel läuft extrem langsam.Beim rum scrollen ist es auch voll langsam.

Ich finde das kann doch nicht sein Ich konnte die gleichen einstellungen bei Tiberium Wars ultra flüssig zocken.

Und das dann bei meinem system: Core2Quad Q9550, 4GB RAM, 8800 GTX , dürfte das ja nicht sein und vorallem nicht bei der alten SAGE Engine !

hat jemand auch das gleiche problem ?

Gruß ExP


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. November 2008)

ExtremePlayer schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> also ich habe mir das spiel auch geholt, nur muss ich sagen das es beschissen läuft bei mir, kann mir einer sagen wieso?
> 
> ...




Bei mir läufts geschmeidig im FPS limiter 
Hab alles auf anschlag was so max geht


----------



## ExtremePlayer (2. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts geschmeidig im FPS limiter
> Hab alles auf anschlag was so max geht



ist das ein programm ? oder was willst du mir damit sagen!

kann ich was umstellen das es auch so flüssig läuft ?


Mfg ExP


----------



## ING_101 (2. November 2008)

ExtremePlayer schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> also ich habe mir das spiel auch geholt, nur muss ich sagen das es beschissen läuft bei mir, kann mir einer sagen wieso?
> 
> ...




Hi,
also wenn ich so Dein System ansehe, sehr seltsam, dass sollte auf alle Fälle sehr gut laufen. Zum Vergleich, ich kann das bei mir auch alles auf max. stellen und das bei einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1200, da ruckelt gar nichts. Mein System siehst du ja in meiner Signatur.

Ich habe allerdings nur 2x AA an, aber das sollte es ja nicht sein 

Aber im Vergleich zu Tiberium Wars läuft es insgesammt etwas langsamer ab, ist nur so ein Gefühl. Fast schon gemütlich 

Gruss ING


----------



## ExtremePlayer (2. November 2008)

Woran kann es denn liegen ? hat da jemand eine ahnung ?!

Danke ExP


----------



## ING_101 (2. November 2008)

Ich glaube ja fast, dass es so "langsam" laufen soll


----------



## ExtremePlayer (2. November 2008)

ING_101 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja fast, dass es so "langsam" laufen soll



das glaubst du aber auch nicht ernst das so ein game einen solchen rechner in die knie zwingt! 

Wenn selbst far cry 2 auf max flüssig läuft. 

Also bitte scherze bei seite ich brauche Hilfreiche antworten. 


Danke 

ExP


----------



## ING_101 (2. November 2008)

Ich habe das langsam laufen auch nicht auf Dein System bezogen, dass ist ja über alle Zweifel erhaben. Aber vielleicht soll sich RA3 eher etwas ruhiger spielen, ich weiss nicht, wie man das aus der Ferne beurteilen soll. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich es sich etwas zäh anfühlt, das Bauen von Gebäuden und wie sich die Einheiten bewegen. Aber ich habe damit kein Problem.

Hast du mal eine extrem niedrige Auflösung probiert, läuft es dann schneller? Ich kann es nicht testen im Moment, bin am Arbeiten (mehr oder weniger  )

edit:
früher gab es doch einen netten Spiel Geschwindigkeitsregler, aber den gibt es ja nun nicht mehr .. schade


----------



## ExtremePlayer (2. November 2008)

jo wenn ich runter stelle auf mittel dann läuft alles schnell und die einheiten rennen normal rum und nicht halbe in zeitlupe!

so ist es einfach ein zäher spiel verlauf es sind einfach keine flüssige spiel bewegenungen....


Kann mir keiner weiter helfen?

ich werde es noch mal installieren vll geht es ja dann besser!?


Gruß ExP


----------



## dorow (2. November 2008)

Welchen Grafik Treiber nutzt du?


----------



## ExtremePlayer (2. November 2008)

178.13 den habe ich per windof update bezogen.. !


ExP


----------



## dorow (2. November 2008)

Wie in meinem sysprofil zu sehen, benutze ich denn ForceWare 180.42 Beta. Mit diesem Treiber habe ich keine Probleme, glaube es gibt auch schon wieder einen neuen hier. Also Aktualisiere deinen Treiber mal und schau ob es besser läuft.


----------



## ING_101 (2. November 2008)

Das möchte ich irgendwie bezweifeln, ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch den 169.xx (xx.12.2007) drauf und damit lief RA3 genauso wie mit dem 178.24. Versuchen kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Menthe (2. November 2008)

So hab das Game jetzt auch. Nur nach ca. 1 Stunde treten bei mir Bildfehler auf, ich habe die Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2008)

Hast du das Spiel mal neu gestartet?


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2008)

Patch 1.02



> Behebt die langen Wartezeiten mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm im Hauptmenü von Alarmstufe Rot 3


*Patch für die deutsche Version:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Patch für die englische Version:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hinweis zum Entpacken der Patches:*
Nach dem Entpacken der .zip Dateien die dann entpackten Archive bei .001 beginnend mit 7-Zip entpacken. Aufgrund der Forenbeschränkungen blieb mir leider keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## ExtremePlayer (2. November 2008)

Jo danke an alle mein prob hat sich gelöst... sau geil läuft alles flüsig und geschmeidig und schnell  

lag blos an dem kagg treiber lol echt!


Grüße ExP


----------



## Menthe (2. November 2008)

Ah, danke. Hab jetzt den Patch 1.02 installiert und jetzt gehts. Hab gedacht 1.01 wäre der neuste. Also hat sich erledigt.


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2008)

Patch 1.03



> Der Patch behebt den Black Screen am Anfang des Spiels. Es checkt am Anfang immer nach einem Patch und da der Server, der diese Anfragen bearbeitete, kurz vorm totalen Absturz war, wurde dieser Notfallpatch herausgebracht, um die Patches auf einen anderen Server auslagern zu können. (Update vom 03.11.2008)



*Patch für die deutsche Version:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hinweis zum Entpacken der Patches:*
Nach dem Entpacken der .zip Dateien die dann entpackten Archive bei .001 beginnend mit 7-Zip entpacken. Aufgrund der Forenbeschränkungen blieb mir leider keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Menthe (2. November 2008)

Ah ok dann pack ich mir den nacher mal drauf.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (2. November 2008)

@IGN_101
danke für den tipp^^
aber hab nach 10-versuchen bemerkt das die cd-kaputt war -.-  (total verkratzt)
heute im saturn (verkaufsoffen)  umgetauscht 
läuft bis jetzt super :-p


----------



## ING_101 (3. November 2008)

@KlawWarYoshi
naja, dann lag ich bei dir wenigstens halbwegs richtig ... viel Spass beim zocken


----------



## C64 (3. November 2008)

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das man Internet braucht um zu spielen wegen dem Kopierschutz um den zu Verifizieren oder so. Ich hoffe mal dem ist nicht so, sonst sieht es schlecht aus für LANs etc. 
Ansonsten Hurra für "Red Alert 3" - Kann man endlich wieder die Rote Flut durch die Gegend schicken.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2008)

C64 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das man Internet braucht um zu spielen wegen dem Kopierschutz um den zu Verifizieren oder so. Ich hoffe mal dem ist nicht so, sonst sieht es schlecht aus für LANs etc.
> Ansonsten Hurra für "Red Alert 3" - Kann man endlich wieder die Rote Flut durch die Gegend schicken.




Du brauchst internet um es zu installieren, aber danach brauchste kein i-net mehr


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2008)

*Aceton 2.3 mit Unterstützung von RA3* 
 			 			 		  		 		Seit der 2.3er Serie von Aceton wird RA3 unterstützt. RA3 wurde nun nach dem Release in Aceton freigeschaltet und wird damit vor etwaig aufkommenden Cheats geschützt.
Die Benutzung erfolgt wie bei den anderen C&C Teilen. Somit ist die komplette C&C Serie seit C&C Generals im Aceton-Repertoire.

Quelle

Download


----------



## Don_Tommi (3. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

habe auch ein kleines leistungsproblem mit dem spiel:
wie oben schonmal beschrieben bewegen sich einheiten bei hoher auflösung (16xx x 10xx) wide screen, habs nicht genau im kopf, bin nicht zuhause, fast in zeitlupe.
wenn ich auf 1024 runterstelle, gehts flüssig. aber das ist nicht wirklich schön!

mein system 

amd athlon x2 4800
1,5gb ddr1 ram
gf 8600gt 512mb

ist zwar nicht das neueste, aber sollte doch trotzdem laufen, oder??? treiber habe ich den neuesten der nvidia seite. 

habt ihr ne idee?? wäre wirklich sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Don_Tommi (3. November 2008)

keiner ne idee


----------



## grubsnek (3. November 2008)

Schau mal mit Fraps wieviele FPS du hast. 


Ansonsten  mach AR 3 mittlerweile schon ziemlich Spaß. Den Anfang fand ich etwas zäh aber jetzt kommt die Kampagne richtig in Fahrt.


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2008)

Welche Detailstufe hast du denn eingestellt?


----------



## Don_Tommi (3. November 2008)

habs jetzt mal auf ultra hoch versucht.
vorher auch schon auf mittel, aber da ists auch echt langsam, weiß echt nicht mehr weiter


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

Könnte ein Bug sein. Ich kanns leider nicht testen, meins soll heute erst kommen.


----------



## Don_Tommi (4. November 2008)

da bin ich  mal gespannt. hab gestern nochmal n bisschen mit den einstellungen rumgespielt. bin jetzt mit 1680x10xx auf detail"mittel".
sieht aber nicht so prickelnd aus und ist meines erachtens immer noch etwas langsam! was ich noch geändert habe: hab nun 2gb ram, aber das wollteich eh schon länger mal machen. aber das sollte trotzdem dicke ausreichen.
ich weiß halt nicht, ob ich der grafikkarte die schuld geben soll, oder obs wirklich nur ne einstellungs oder bug-sache ist...ich hoffe, das findet sich noch raus.


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

Ich denke mal Bug. Ich habe auch in anderen Foren über das Problem gelesen.

So ich geh mal schauen ob es wieder mal was neues für den Fred hier gibt.


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

Mal etwas aus der Fun Ecke. 

CONQUER THIS LIFE


----------



## Don_Tommi (4. November 2008)

also ich nehm mir jetzt testweise mal ne 9600gt mit. ist zwar auch nicht DAS modell, aber immerhin ist sie schneller als die 8600gt. 
dann sehe ich ja mal, obs vlt daran liegt


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

8600GT und 9600GT sind eigentlich identisch.


----------



## Don_Tommi (4. November 2008)

öhm, sorry, da muss ich dir jetzt widersprechen. lies dir mal ein paar vergleiche durch. die 96er ist fast doppelt so schnell.

naja, ich will aber auch keinen streit hier^^...ich werds halt mal versuchen, nur zum test. sitze ja an der quelle hier


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

Don_Tommi schrieb:


> öhm, sorry, da muss ich dir jetzt widersprechen. lies dir mal ein paar vergleiche durch. die 96er ist fast doppelt so schnell



Ich hatte in Erinnerung das man die 8xxx einfach zu 9xxx umbenannt hat. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich hatte in Erinnerung das man die 8xxx einfach zu 9xxx umbenannt hat. Wieder was gelernt.




jup, aber das war nur bei der x8xx Karten, die 9600 sollte die lücke zwischen 8600er und den 8800ern schliesen 

Bist bestimmt nicht der einzige der im nameschaos etwas den überblick verloren hat


----------



## ForgottenRealm (4. November 2008)

Ich hab das Spiel auf 2 PCs und auf dem einen läufts auf max in 1680x1050 super flüssig, auf dem andern wenns hoch kommt auf medium bei 1680x1050 ...

Scheint so als ob das Spiel noch ne ganze Ecke mehr Grafikleistung braucht als Tiberium Wars, denn dieses läuft auf dem 2. PC auf max recht flüssig.


----------



## Don_Tommi (5. November 2008)

so, also es lag wohl wirklich an der graka!

hab gestern die 9600gt mit nach hause genommen und eingebaut. und siehe da: 1680x1050, ultrahohe details und 8x aa! und das ruckelfrei *freu* 

habe sie dann auch mit dem neuen "quantum of solance" (007) getestet. genau das gleiche: alles auf maximum, läuft wie butter !

das einzigste, was mir an der karte nicht gefällt ist, dass man den lüfter unter last doch ziemlich hört. da muss ich mir mal noch was einfallen lassen. evtl was leiseres oder kennt jemand tools?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## riedochs (5. November 2008)

Rivatuner vielleicht.


----------



## frEnzy (5. November 2008)

Scyhte Musashi


----------



## Don_Tommi (5. November 2008)

hab mir jetzt nen arctic accelero s2 bestellt. sollte fanless gehen


----------



## frEnzy (5. November 2008)

Nee, dann lieber den Musashi. Die Lüfter sind regelbar und leisten super Arbeit in einem absolut unhörbaren Bereich.


----------



## usopia (5. November 2008)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Nee, dann lieber den Musashi. Die Lüfter sind regelbar und leisten super Arbeit in einem absolut unhörbaren Bereich.


...oder doch mit RivaTuner runterregeln und dabei die Temps im Auge behalten.
Wenns doch ein neuer Kühler sein soll, rate ich auch zum Scythe Musashi.



> jup, aber das war nur bei der x8xx Karten, die 9600 sollte die lücke zwischen 8600er und den 8800ern schliesen
> Bist bestimmt nicht der einzige der im nameschaos etwas den überblick verloren hat


soweit ich weiß, betraf das tatsächlich nur die 8800GT, obwohl die 9800GT auch nicht identisch zur 8800GT ist, da sie in einem kleineren Fertigungsprozess hergestellt wird.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich hatte in Erinnerung das man die 8xxx einfach zu 9xxx umbenannt hat. Wieder was gelernt.


Ich denke mal du meist von 8800 GS auf 9600 GSO...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (6. November 2008)

so hab jetzt auch mal ein paar stunden gezockt^^
nach dem ich endlich loslegen konnte

läuft alles auf MaX/ Ultra mit 2xAA @1920x1200
naja sollte man auch bei nem q9550 und GTX 260 erwarten


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2008)

Ich könnte echt kotzen: Scheinbar wurde meine Premier Edition unterwegs geöffnet. Sämmtliche Halterungen im Inneren sind zerbrochen und ich fand Reste von Latexhandschuh in der Packung.

Ich bin vielleicht sauer. Morgen das ganze erstmal bei der Post reklamieren.


----------



## riedochs (6. November 2008)

Weis jemand wie ich diesen Magnetstrahl bei den Russen bewegen kann?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2008)

ja kann man, du musst mit der maus da rein klicken, dann siehst du rechts am rand das du den strahl ausgewählt hast und kannst ihn wie ne normale einheit bewegen, halt bis er verschwindet


----------



## grubsnek (9. November 2008)

Die US Kampagne ist ja mal so viel schwerer als die der Russen...
Besonders Tokyo. Ich verzweifel grad^^


----------



## riedochs (9. November 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Die US Kampagne ist ja mal so viel schwerer als die der Russen...
> Besonders Tokyo. Ich verzweifel grad^^



Jep ist sie. Die Mission in Tokyo ist schon etwas heftig. Ich habe heute mit der Japan Kampagne angefangen.


----------



## maxi2290 (12. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Red Alert 3*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wir haben das Spiel ja schon hier, aber ich bin von bunten Bonbon-Optik ganz und gar nicht angetan.. =/ Da hätte ich mir eine realistischere Optik wie bei den alten Teilen gewünscht.



so hab ich auch empfunden!!! die japaner erinnern mich an transformers!!! und schiffe die an land fahren können... also ich denke das wird der erste teil der serie den ich nicht spielen werde...


----------



## Loki1978 (12. November 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich von dem Spiel enttäuscht bin. Nach dem mich RA2 begeisterte was im Übrigen auch mein erstes online Spiel gewesen ist, hatte ich mir ein aufgetuntes RA2 erhofft. Die Grafik, ist mir zu kitschig. Die Erntestationen nerven, ich hätte lieber wieder von Feldern Erz geschöpft.Auch das Spielprinzip hat sich ein wenig gewandelt. Die Fetten Panzer schlachten bei Ra2 haben gerult !! Jetzt können die Russen nicht mal mehr von Anfang an Panzer bauen…


----------



## SpecR (12. November 2008)

des is geil^^ vor allem das reich der aufgehenden sonne ...
ne frage wo kann man bei den russen schiffe reparieren??


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2008)

Ich find es gut, das man nicht mehr so extrem rushen kann. 

Sehr nervig hingegen ist immer noch das Ressourcenmanagement. Es dauert einfach zu lange, Geld zu bekommen.


----------



## Loki1978 (12. November 2008)

Leicht rushen konnte man nur, wenn es der Gegner nicht verstanden hat schnell Einheiten zu bauen...


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Das Ressourcenmanagement haben se vergurkt.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2008)

Also noch genauso schlimm wie in der Beta?


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

Ja. Denke schon. 

Im uebrigen hast du aus meiner Signatur geklaut.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das Ressourcenmanagement haben se vergurkt.




kann ich mir nur anschliessen -.-
das zieht das ganze game unnötig in die länge, wenn es wenigstens noch ne alternative geld beschaffung geben würde wie in Generäle die plattformenen oder so


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

Patch 1.04



> Der Patch bringt zwei Veränderungen mit sich. Zum Einen werden die Namen der Spieler in der Lobby jetzt alphabetisch sortiert angezeigt und zum Andern wurde die Auswertung von Online-Spielen in den Spielerstatistiken und der Rangliste verbessert.


*Patch für die deutsche Version:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Direktlink bei EA*

*Hinweis zum Entpacken der Patches:*
Nach dem Entpacken der .zip Dateien die dann entpackten Archive bei .001 beginnend mit 7-Zip entpacken. Aufgrund der Forenbeschränkungen blieb mir leider keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

*Patch für die englische Version:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Direktlink*

*Hinweis zum Entpacken der Patches:*
Nach dem Entpacken der .zip Dateien die dann entpackten Archive bei .001 beginnend mit 7-Zip entpacken. Aufgrund der Forenbeschränkungen blieb mir leider keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. November 2008)

Besonders nervig sind auch die Spezialangriffe, welche man über "Beförderungen" erhalten kann.

Vom Prinzip her nett, aber wenn der Gegner einem damit andauernd die gesammelten Panzergruppen mit einem Schlag zerkloppt, machts keinen Spaß mehr ...

Desweiteren fehlt eine "hey Stop, flieg sofort zurück"-Funktion für die Bomber ... wenn man die nicht auf aggressiv schaltet, lassen die sich einfach abknallen, wenn sie das Ziel zerstört, aber noch Bomben an Bord haben ...

Zudem funktioniert der "STRG+Angriff" Modus nicht mehr so wie in C&C3. Da konnte man einem Firehawk sagen, flieg zu Gebäude X und attakiere es solange bis es kaputt ist. Das geht nicht mehr ...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (14. November 2008)

habs mal paar std gezockt. 

nich grad so Hammer. Grafik is wie aus nem Schwulen Film 

Spielerisch gewohntes C&C. Die Specials sind ganz Cool.
aber wäre mehr drin gewesen wie ich finde. 

dennoch nicht soooo schlimm.


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

Am Anfang ist es noch sehr leicht. Aber die Kampagne der Japaner hats in sich Die dauert bei mir bisher länger als Allies und Russen zusammen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. November 2008)

hilfe!!

ich hänge bei der mission der vereinten nationen fest -.-!
Und zwar da wo man mit den spionen die Kraftwerke ausschaltet, damit Natasha sie zerstört ...

Ich komme einfach nicht ins erste Kraftwerk rein


Die anderen 2 sind kein problem, das erste bekomme ich nicht hin ....

please help me, kann mir da wer einen tip geben?


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hilfe!!
> 
> ich hänge bei der mission der vereinten nationen fest -.-!
> Und zwar da wo man mit den spionen die Kraftwerke ausschaltet, damit Natasha sie zerstört ...
> ...



Kannst du mal nen Screenshot machen, dann kannich mal in meinen Savegames schauen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kannst du mal nen Screenshot machen, dann kannich mal in meinen Savegames schauen.




hier im anhang 

wie man auf der übersicht sieht hab ich die anderen Kraftwerke schon, aber in das komm ich einfach nich rein -.-


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

"Greif" mal mit den Spionen den einzelnen Soldat an, dann sollte diese wieder Soldat aussehen und ins Kraftwerk kommen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. November 2008)

ich hatte voll vercheckt das die das können -.-

geht natürlich!

dank dir


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Warjoe (16. November 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich hab mal ne Frage. 
Habe mir C&C RA3 gekauft aber irgendwie will das Game auf meinem Rechner nicht so wirklich.

Es ruckelt zwar nicht und läuft auch nicht langsam oder so, allerdings setzt das Spiel ca. alle 1-2 min für ein paar sek (10-15) aus. 
In der Zeit läuft alles flüssig weiter aber ich kann weder Einheiten anwählen noch Befehle erteilen. 

Laut Tests, sollte das Game auf meinem Rechner ruckelfrei laufen (und ruckeln tuts auch nicht wirklich).

Hab nen Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Prozessor, ATI Radoen X1800GTO Graka und 2 Gig Ram. Rechner ist frisch formatiert und neuste Graka Treiber sind installiert.

Da ich nen recht großen Monitor hab, habe ich zuerst auf 1680 x 1050 , mittlere Details gespielt. Aber selbst wenn ich Auflösung und Details runter stelle, hab ich das Problem noch. Und auch 800 x 600 niedrige Details siehts nicht wirklich schön aus. 

Andere Spiele wie Fallout 3 oder C&C TW laufen einwandfrei.

Hab jetzt nicht wirklich die Ahnung aber normal ist das doch nicht oder?
Hat vllt. jemand ne Ahnung was ich da falsch mache?

mfg 

Warjoe


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2008)

Hast du schon alle Patches installiert?


----------



## Warjoe (16. November 2008)

Gerad gemacht. 

Ändert leider nix. 

Wenn's wenigstens ruckeln würde... Dann wäre klar was los ist, aber das Spiel läuft flüssig weiter.


----------



## Mitwed (17. November 2008)

ich kann sagen das alarmstufe rot 3 echt super ist habs bei nem freund angespielt und so gut wie nicht mehr davon weg zu kriegen war. kann sagen nen kauf ist es auf jeden fall wert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2008)

die us missionen sin echt um einiges schwieriger...

da muss man schon bisl taktitk anwenden 

Weiß eigentlich wer obs schon paar zusatzmaps gibt oder gar mappacks?
Im multiplayer bin ich mit den standart maps nicht so zu frieden ...


----------



## riedochs (18. November 2008)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad steigt bei den Japan Missionen nochmal um einiges an. Ich bin durch und die letzten 4 Japan Missionen sind heftig.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. November 2008)

Hiho da draußen,

ich hab bei mir einen "Grafikfehler", wenn ich die Shader auf höher als "mittel" stelle, dann wird Rauch, zB über Kraftwerken, zerstückelt dargestellt. Woran könnte das liegen?
Kann schließlich alle anderen Grafikregel auf max stellen bei meiner Radeon 3850 mit 512MB.
Ansonsten: Q6600, 2GB Ram auf nem Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2. Spiele auf 1280x960 und XP Pro 32bit.
Installiert ist der 8.11er Catalyst, hatte das Problem aber auch schon während der Beta, mit 8.4 und 8.10.


----------



## Player007 (22. November 2008)

Am Montag gibt es die Demo zu dem Game:
PC Games - Wissen, was gespielt wird!

Lade die mal runter und evtl. kaufe ich es dann auch 

Gruß


----------



## aerztefan (22. November 2008)

also das spiel ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

Das stimmt, allerdings im vergleich zu den alten C&C wohl das schlechteste C&C was ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## Menthe (22. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das stimmt, allerdings im vergleich zu den alten C&C wohl das schlechteste C&C was ich je gespielt habe.


 
Also das schlechteste find ich jetzt nicht fand Generäle schlechter.


----------



## Flotter Geist (22. November 2008)

Ich kauf mir keine C&C Spiele mehr .
TW war schon


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir keine C&C Spiele mehr .
> TW war schon


Wieso was war denn daran so schlimm?
Ich fand es richtig gut.


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

Equitas schrieb:


> Also das schlechteste find ich jetzt nicht fand Generäle schlechter.



Generals zähle ich nicht zu C&C, es hat rein garnichts mit den beiden Universen zu tun.


----------



## Player007 (24. November 2008)

Die Demo ist ab sofort verfügbar. Die Geschwindigkeit erinnert aber mehr an eine Schnecke (ca. 12 kb/s).

GameSpot Demo :: Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3

Gruß


----------



## aXwin (28. November 2008)

Hab jetzt mal die Demo gespielt. Dafür das ich keine Strategiefan bin fand ichs schon ganz Gut. Könnte mir vorstellen mir das Spiel zu Weihnachten schenken zu lassen.


----------



## Brainbug0815 (28. November 2008)

Bin einfach mal neugierig...habe mir die demo geladen und gezockt.habe die einstellungen alle auf ultra.mehr als 30fps sind wohl gar net drin,naja reicht ja auch.aber was mir extrem aufgefallen ist,die gpu temp ist auf ueber 90 grad angestiegen und das nach ca. 30 min.habe ne gtx 260 und den luefter auf 52%. selbst bei crysis oder farcry 2 habe ich nie ueber 70 grad nach stunden zocken...
ist das spiel auf ultra so fordernt? und den luefter kann ich kaum hoeher drehen weil es sonst zu laut wird.


----------



## riedochs (30. November 2008)

Ja ist es. Wobei ich es wohl eher einer schlecht programmierten Engine zuschiebe.


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

Patch 1.05 ist da! 

Changelog:


> ==================================================================
> Command & Conquer(tm) Red Alert(tm) 3
> Version 1.05 Patch Notes - Dezember 2008
> ==================================================================
> ...


*Direktlink EA fuer die deutsche Version*

*Direktlink EA fuer die englische Version*


----------



## riedochs (5. Dezember 2008)

*EA hat uns nun auch mit dem Worldbuilder einen schoenen Nikolaus beschehrt:*

Wordbuilder 1.0

Der Worldbuilder ist auf englisch. Leider gibt es einen Bug so das erst ein paar Aenderungen vorgenommen werden muessen damit dieser mit der deutschen Version funktioniert.



> Die Datei *RA3_wb_1.0.cfg* im Data Ordner von Alarmstufe Rot 3 Installationsverzeichnisses muss geaendert werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpecR (9. Januar 2009)

hai leutz hab mal ne frage :  wie kann man eien clan gründen ?


----------



## SpecR (9. Januar 2009)

suchen member für clan im aufbau kern +website vorhanden


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (17. Januar 2009)

Das Spiel an sich, d.h. die Mechanik ist ganz ok. Jeder der mal irgend ein anderes C&C probiert hat und gut damit zurecht gekommen ist, dem wird es hier nicht anders gehen, aaaaaber...  Wie es schon einige vor mir ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht haben: Es ist für meine Begriffe viel zu bunt. Ich habe nicht da Gefühl, Panzer, sondern irgendwelche Toys'R'Us-Plastikfiguren durch die Gegend zu schicken, was auch durch die verschiedenen Einheiten an sich nicht gerade verbessert wird: Boote, die plötzlich aufs Land krabbeln, Schiffe/ Flugzeuge, die per knopfdruck zu U-Booten umfunktioniert werden.

Und dann ist da noch die Sache mit den Ressourcen: Die Felder durch einzelne Gebäude zu ersetzten, ist für mich der schlimmste Fehler überhaupt, das nimmt dermassen viel Tempo aus dem Spiel, das es teilweise keinen Spass macht, weil man noch mehr zeit mit warten/ ausharren/ reparieren usw. verbringt.

Alles in allem, macht es zwar schon 'ne Menge Laune, aber alle oben aufgeführten Punkte trüben das ganze zu sehr, als das ich mich mit dem Spiel richtig anfreunden kann.

PS. Ich will jetzt kein blödes geflame deswegen lesen müssen, denn das ist schliesslich nur meine Meinung, und die will ich akzeptiert wissen, genauso wie ich jede andere (positive oder negative) Meinung über das Spiel akzeptiere.

mfg
Freddi


----------



## Joker2809 (17. Januar 2009)

hi

habe mir das spiel heute gekauft und alles läuft nur ich kann nicht online spiele kommt ein meldung --> systemfehler<--- ich soll es später nochmal probieren falls es nihct klappt an den kundendienst wenden.

kann mir ein bitte helfen 

mfg
Joker


----------



## Joker2809 (22. Januar 2009)

hi 
kann mir den keiner helfen?????????

Habe schon jedes forum durch und kann nicht finden zu der fehler meldung
-->Systemfehler<---
das spiel läuft problem los kann nur nicht online spielen.
Habe es auf meinem laptop getestet selbst fehler Laptop ist vista 64bit drauf


Mein SYS
Intel Q9550----Evga 750i Sli FTW----4GB crosair 800Mhz----PNY 8800gtx


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2009)

Hast du irgendeine Firewall aktiv?


----------



## Joker2809 (23. Januar 2009)

hi 

ja klar habe ich ein firewall aktive pc und router firewall aktive und habe auch norten internet security 2009. Ich weiß nicht ob das es an meiner pc einstellung liegt???? wollten am we koop zocken mit kollegen bei im ging es auch nicht mit meinem pc. 
habe die firewall deaktiviert und geteste ging auch nicht. 

mfg 
Joker


Mein SYS
Intel Q9550----Evga 750i Sli FTW----4GB crosair 800Mhz----PNY 8800gtx
Win XP SP3


----------



## Player007 (23. Januar 2009)

Im akuellen MediaMarkt Prospekt gibt es jetzt für 29€, werde gleich morgen hingehen und es mir kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## Joker2809 (25. Januar 2009)

hi 
habe C&C ar3 zurück gegeben und geld zurück bekommen 

habe alles probiert firewall aus norten deinstall und es klappte immer noch nicht. alles ports auf immer noch systemfehler 
kassenbon und zurück damit
kein EA-Spiel mehr...
als westwood die spiele macht waren die ja noch geil nicht so profit gierig wie EA.  für mich ein enttäuschung wie C&C 3 T wars da waren die GDI auch viel zu mächtig mit nod hatte man ja kein change gegen die gdi

Mfg 
joker


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2009)

Mann, habs gerade eben bekommen, mich kotzt an, das auf der Deutschen Version nur Deutsch drauf ist und man nicht englisch auch einstellen kann.

Wozu kauft man sich sowas, wenn man auf eine Sprache festgelegt ist?!
Zum erbrechen das ganze 

€dit:
Ah, hab auf CnCHQ ein englisches Sprachpaket gefunden...
Warum kann der Hersteller sowas nicht anbieten bzw mit auf den Datenträger packen?!
Die 1GB hätten auch noch gepasst...


----------



## Player007 (10. März 2009)

Es gibt einen neuen Patch:
Version 1.08

Patches and Fixes: Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 v1.08 German Patch - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com

Gruß


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. März 2009)

HI
c&c der aufstand ist erschienen
Nun officiell unterstütz dieses spiel nur 32bit OS,heisst das, das dass Spiel nur auf vista 32bit läuft?
Wer hatt schon erfahrungen gemacht ,ich würde gern dieses Spiel hohlen zumal ziemlich günstig.
Einzig dieses DRM nervt.

mein system,erstmal ziemlich warm
amd 5200
msi k9n2sli plattium
ocz ram titanium 4gb
tronje netzteil 550watt
gainward 9800gtx+
creative xfi xtreme g.
hauppauge nova s+
5 festplatten
2 laufwerke
4 lüfter
vista H.P. 64bit tweak(officieles tool von ms)
wann tipp ihr wird das netzteil aufgeben.
Brauch mal nen neues gehäuse
Wo sind die signaturen hin


----------



## grubsnek (22. März 2009)

Alarmstufe Rot 3: Der Aufstand - PC Games TEST

Spielspaßwertung: *70%*

*Pro:*
- Coole (wenn auch übermächtig) neue Einheiten
- Herausforderung-Modus gefällt ...

*Contra: *
- ... hat aber keine Speichern-Funktion
- keine Verbesserung bei KI und Wegfindung
- uninspirierte Kampagnen

Meine Meinung: 
Das Alarmstufe Rot 3 Hauptspiel hat eine Wertung von 79% erhalten. Mir hat es denoch ziemlich Spaß gemacht, weshalb ich mir vermutlich auch das Add-On kaufen werde.

Beim Download des Spiel blick ich allerdings nicht ganz durch. 
Ohne den erweiterten Download Service kann man sein Spiel nur ein Jahr lang runterladen? Was wenn ich später doch nochmal spielen will? Oder kann man die Spieledateien z.B. auf einer DVD sichern und es dann von dieser immer wieder installieren?


----------



## Atomix (18. April 2009)

geht Red Alert jetzt auf Vista x64? ja oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2009)

Ging doch schon immer auf Vista x64?!
Zumindest RA3...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. Mai 2009)

ra3 der aufstand funkts auch auf vista64,nur sollte der erechner prime stable sein sowie die grafikkarte nicht übertaktet sein ,möglichst keine hohe last.
Dann stürtzt das Spiel nicht ab.


----------

